# Adding Yogurt to Soap



## Ganiggle (Jul 8, 2009)

So when I was grocery shopping yesterday I picked up a container of plain yogurt, and was hoping I could use it to make soap. Before I do though, I had a few questions for you more experience dsoapers 

First of all, since it is dairy will it make the soap go rancid faster?

Second: How do I add it? Would I add it at trace or as a percentage of oils? Or would I add it as the liquid for my lye mixture? 

Thanks guys! I'm hoping to make some soap with my new soap mold tonight, and I got french green clay to add too!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 8, 2009)

Ganiggle, I haven't used yoghurt in soap, but i know that it can be done.
I would reserve a portion of your water when making the lye solution, and add that amount in yoghurt at trace. Be aware that it could overheat, most milks will make soap overheat, but as long as you're on top of it, you'll be okay.


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 8, 2009)

Nope like milk, it won't make your soap go rancid any sooner....from what I've heard. I've been making soap for quite a long time now, and for some reason I've never made a yogurt soap, but I will be making a batch on Fri. 

Anway, you need to use it as a percentage of your water amount. I have seen suggested that some people used 1 oz of yogurt PPO. Some have used as much as 50% of the water amount. I am going to use 1/3 of my water amount as yogurt and add at trace. Hopefully others will chime in here as well (as I'm sure they will   )


----------



## Ganiggle (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome, thanks you guys! I think I'll be trying a batch of this tonight


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't tried yogurt yet either , I can't wait to see how your soap is ganiggle 

Kitn


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

would do it the way Chrissy described


----------



## Ganiggle (Jul 8, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I haven't tried yogurt yet either , I can't wait to see how your soap is ganiggle
> 
> Kitn



I can't wait either! I'm still not totally sure what oils I'm going to use for the soap. I'm thinking maybe a 50% coconut 50% olive oil with a 10 or 15% superfat.


----------



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

What does Youghurt add to soap?  More lather, creaminess etc??  This is so interesting - I make yoghurt and always have loads and loads!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't find much on the quality's yogurt adds to soap. I have found words like soothing , rejuvenating( not sure I buy that one) , creamy , nourishing , moisturizing , softening etc.

hth

Kitn


----------



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm, Yoghurt is an acid (I think) - so maybe it levels the pH???  Makes a milder bar?


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 9, 2009)

I added it.  I didn't use it as a % of my water though...  I did use a full fat greek yogurt.  It made a very nice soap that didn't go rancid at all.  I added it at a very very light trace (basically once the oils and lye water were combined).


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 9, 2009)

From what I've read yogurt has lactic acid, and when soaped forms sodium lactate.


----------



## topcat (Jul 9, 2009)

Yoghurt adds creaminess to the lather, much like milk imho.  I have added yoghurt to two soaps now and both perform much like when I have added milk.  Interesting about the sodium lactate point....both these soaps unmoulded easily, so you could have something there!

I didn't discount my water by any more than usual, and I added 1 T yoghurt ppo at very light trace.  The first soap did overheat, the second did not.  I added pureed fruit to my first soap as well and used an upright narrow mould (milk carton) which definitely contributed to the overheating :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder if you could slightly freeze it before  you add it?


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 9, 2009)

> Yoghurt adds creaminess to the lather, much like milk imho. I have added yoghurt to two soaps now and both perform much like when I have added milk.



I made yogurt soap only once.  I found no difference than when I added milk.  It was creamy and nice, but no real reason for me to make it again.  Still, I had to soap the yogurt because it was there. I will soap almost anything once.


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 10, 2009)

I remember reading in Anne L. Watson's book, "Milk Soapmaking", she said that her testers loved her yogurt soaps the best out of all of the milk based soaps she made.   Now, I don't know (or remember if the book said...) how many testers she had, but it must make some kind of difference.

zeo


----------



## tincanac (Jul 10, 2009)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> > Still, I had to soap the yogurt because it was there. I will soap almost anything once.



I like that - I often wonder whether anything in my cupboard is really that safe from the soap pot     I was thinking of adding strawberry jam/jelly to the soap mix this weekend!


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 10, 2009)

I have an extra "tub" of yogurt... I think I might have to try this.  I wonder what yogurt and honey soap would be like?


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jul 10, 2009)

I made some once - I made peaches n cream soap, using peach nectar for the liquid, and added peaches n cream yogurt at trace. I discounted my liquid (nectar) the amount of the yogurt though..


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 10, 2009)

I just made a yogurt soap! I even did it CP! (I'm normally a Hp soaper)

I discounted my water amount by 1/3, and used that amount in yogurt. The yogurt I added to the pot of oils, and stick blended it in there before I added the lye. Worked like a charm! This is scented with lavender FO, and I mixed UM blue and UM pink to get a lavender color, and did I swirl. I'm so PROUD of myself (pats self on back)   
I put it in a preheated oven, then turned the oven off. I hope it's as beautiful when I get up tomorrow morning as it is now! I'm off to bed though as I have to work in the morning!


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 11, 2009)

I wanna see it!


----------



## lovethyscent (Jul 11, 2009)

Yogurt is lovely in soap. You guys are enablers now I need to make some lol. I have a whole tub unopened that was expired from the store and was too lazy to take it back so it will be my soaping yogurt hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

So I guess next is sour cream?


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 12, 2009)

lol!!


----------



## lovethyscent (Jul 12, 2009)

How do you guys keep the mold from overheating? I have a little frig so that won't work and I don't know about the freezer. I just don't want another disaster like with my goat milk half gelling ugh!


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 12, 2009)

The best way to avoid overheating is:

1. soap at low temps/room temp
2. know your FO/EO...it is a superheater?
3. use a slab mold....more surface area for the soap = less chance of overheating
4. start with frozen/slushy milk (if you are using milk) 

I did not freeze my yogurt, and I did not have any troubles with overheating either. I did use a slab mold, and soaped at around 100 F. This recipe was 60% lard, 25% Olive, and 15% coconut. It is a VERY SLOW tracer, which I think helps when soaping any milk products. I did put the soap in an oven that was preheated on warm and turned off. I did put a towel over the top that was covered with a cookie sheet (I do need to have dh make me a lid for this mold), but that was all. I am one of those who prefers gelled soap, so I wanted to make sure I got full gell. The soap turned out a light tan/cream color from the yogurt. It's pretty hard already, second day out of the mold. I definitely will be making another yogurt soap soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> The best way to avoid overheating is:
> I am one of those who prefers gelled soap.



What is "gelled soap"? 
Is it when the soap over-heats in the mold and turns more-clear looking?
When you're about to have a situation that could cause separation?
Details please?


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 12, 2009)

Gel Stage is a natural part of the chemical reaction of cold process soap....yes the soap will heat up and look kind of translucent during this stage (thus the name, it looks like a gel), but that does not necessarily mean overheating. Gel stage is the stage where most of the saponification takes place.  Overheating is basically exactly what it says....it is the soap getting TOO hot. Overheating generally causes BIG ghastly demon looking oozing cracks in the soap (separation). 

Even if people refrigerate/freeze thier soaps to prevent gel, the mix will still saponify, it just takes longer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> Gel Stage is a natural part of the chemical reaction of cold
> Even if people refrigerate/freeze thier soaps to prevent gel, the mix will still saponify, it just takes longer.



So, is "gel" desirable/undesirable and why?


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 12, 2009)

Gel or non gel is a personal preference. I have never done non gel as I prefer to let the soap do it's thing and gel.  You would have to ask people who do non gel as to why they prefer it. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## ClarityArtisanSoaps (Sep 27, 2020)

Ganiggle said:


> So when I was grocery shopping yesterday I picked up a container of plain yogurt, and was hoping I could use it to make soap. Before I do though, I had a few questions for you more experience dsoapers
> 
> First of all, since it is dairy will it make the soap go rancid faster?
> 
> ...


i love using it plain reg fat yogurt - makes smoother in HP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 7, 2020)

I've used yogurt in my HP soap only about a Tea to a Tbs depending on your recipe. I've always added it @ end when soap is done' yogurt is at room temp' dont heat it' & stir like crazy when you do add it or you'll get cooked yogurt. I havient tried it in my CP soap yet. Happy Soaping


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've used yogurt in my HP soap only about a Tea to a Tbs depending on your recipe. I've always added it @ end when soap is done' yogurt is at room temp' dont heat it' & stir like crazy when you do add it or you'll get cooked yogurt. I havient tried it in my CP soap yet. Happy Soaping


This post is from 2009. Not likely to get a response.


----------

